# The best MTL RTA



## Johanvdmrw (14/12/15)

Hi guys, hope you all are doing well? 

With the season of alcohol and vaping upon us (I might have a beer drinking problem) I would like to get myself a MTL (Just found out that's short for mouth to lung) RTA so that I don't have to import my Nautilus Mini coils anymore. 

What would you guys be able to recommend? 

I don't mind building coils obviously  and I think the RTA route could potentially enhance the flavor of the juices. 

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

Kayfun 3.1 has an adjustable air hole to tighten up the draw if its too airy, single coil buid and great flavour that hangs around your molars.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Love the flow of MTL on my Kangertech Subtank, that and the Youde Bellus are both great tanks for straight lung hits


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

Ah, just went through the same process for HRH. Went for the Evic Mini VTC with TRON tank, building a coil on their CLR coil unit. As a second setup a Wismec Presa with the Ego One XL tank and the same CLR coil units. Both are perfectly adjustable for mouth to lung.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

The Kayfun Monster is a pretty good option too.

See if you can find a mate with a REO and Cyclone or RM2 and give that a test for what I consider the best MTL device known to man. Also it's great if you are going drinking and you may end up dropping the device or bumping into things... the REO is pretty much waterproof and indestructible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/12/15)

The Aqua FX if you not scared of some seriously intricate building.


----------



## Clouder (14/12/15)

@Johanvdmrw For MTL I will also suggest the Kangertech's Subtank. It has nice small airhole openings which allows you to suck the vape into your mouth.


----------



## Wash (14/12/15)

With the Subtank I've found that, coming off the Twisp Clearo, I need to move the airflow ring to between the small and medium holes (effectively almost closing the airflow completely) to give the same kind of resistance (drag) as the Twisp.

I AM trying, however, to get used to the (comparatively) huge airflow on even the smallest setting. 
A temporary work-around I tried was to close the airflow off by putting sellotape over one of the airflow slits setting on the smallest setting. This works wonderfully - until you have to remove the tank to refill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/15)

Johan, if you ever in the burg again give me a shout and you can have a go at my reos. 

And if you're still after a tank, I'd check out the Gem RTA


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

I doubt any tank can beat the RM2, that was amazing for MTL. Incredible flavour and a perfect draw.
Currently using the Nautilus mini when i want to MTL in the mornings but its not even close to a RM2.
Gem RTA looks like it could be really nice and easy build but i dont know if there are any clones available locally, the original is a bit pricey.
Maybe i should try the Subtank...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (14/12/15)

RM2 is fantastic for MTL and the flavour ....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

